

Ask HN: Is there an App Builder that doesn't Suck? - re123

I surveyed a bunch of them, AppMakr, Genwi, but all they seem good for was creating just "one" kind of app, that's a simple RSS feed-reader. Is there something better out there, like Weebly is for Websites ? Or there is no demand for an appbuilder ?
======
comsolo
You can build apps with Visual C# or Delphi or many other RADs with relatively
very little coding.

IE a basic wordpad - type text editor with some rich text editing would
consist of:

\- dropping a RichText control on a form (an empty window), and giving it a
name ('editor') \- dropping buttons on the form, graphically placing them, and
selecting captions, etc. \- Setting onClick events for the buttons, and
placing code to the effect of ('editor.selection.font.style = 'bold';)

------
coryl
If you can code, you can use things like Titanium to port your web work into
native applications.

